# reptile rescue centres



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i was wondering if there were any reptile only rescue centers in scotland 

like yuh have the protious reptile tust n england i was wondering if there was anythin like that in scotland

thanks


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i suppose youve already googled it, also maybe enquire in local pet shops etc.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

PM me JackyBoy. Will give you a list.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Rescue..*

There is a reptile rescue place in Livingston. Its called exotic animal rescue. They have a website of the same name. ( co.uk ).


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*rescue..*

Sorry, forgot.. Mr Herpteman, can I please have a list too.. thank you muchly..


----------



## boa crazy malcy (May 3, 2009)

*rescues in scotland*

Hi Jackyboy i know there is one in livingston (west lothian snake rescue) he also rehomes tarantulas,scorpions & sml lizards.Andy webb now runs exotic he is in paisley glasgow,hope this info helps


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

west lothian snake rescue centre , they have a website


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

i've pm'd you herpteman


----------

